# Fishermen BEWARE!



## FASTSTEELSARG (Mar 15, 2006)

I've ran into this guy twice so far on the rifle and at foote dam.
He'll get up on you real tight and start up a conversation just like a preacher. I keep my wiggs in a floating bucket on a 4' cord tied to my waist. This dude will wait till you hook a fish,are retieing or just aint paying attention then he'll clean your wigg bucket out quicker than a **** in a minnow bucket!!!!!
The first time it happened I really did not what exactly happened but the next time he cleaned me out and was gone in a hurry.
I think he said he's from bay city and all his buds call him (*wigglerjarman*)?
I"m thinking about putting a small snapping turtle in my bucket next time.:yikes:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.............You......Cannot.....Be.......For........Real........:yikes:


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the head up my dad and i were thinking about to the rifle. how did you do or is there still a little time to wait. thanks.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

:SHOCKED: 

I've got to say...this is not my usually way of handling stuff,but in a case like that...that guy would be going head first into the river.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't get it. wigglers are cheap. Is it that he runs out and does't want to go get more?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

It must be a fetish...:lol:


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

that guy will go swimming if he tries it on me!
The snapn turtle idea i like it you should try it .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

C'mon, this has got to be a gag.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the guy's with PETA and he's just tring to free all the caged up animals.:lol:


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished the foote dam on I believe the 28th and 29th, all day! Never caught a steelie myself or with my friend but did in fact see some people catch them.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i think if i caught him rippin my gear while i was busy he would get to see how long he could hold his breath under water. i just hate a rip off.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

...............Ok....This Guys for real....Only he's not reaching to get your bait....he's searching for another WORM.....LOOK OUT.He's Gay..and if someone strides up to you on a Stream and asks..""""Are the Suckers Running??""""Slowly fade away and pay no attention....:rant:   :lol:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

The person who started thread FASTSTEELSARG never replied and it was his first post so this is all FAKE !


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm guessing this guy was a friend of his that is on the site and he was just joking around.


----------

